# some new artwork for World Eaters!



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's a new piece on BL website. This time around it's the World Eaters.

Kharn is awesome, but is anyone else a little disappointed with the artwork??? I thought his armour will be more rugged and chaos-y as well as being more bloody. Chains looks flimsy and small, no spikes whatsoever and the Gorechild axe has no menacing details in it and looking very flat. This artwork shows him being more of a clean poster-boy...

Shame, this had such potential...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it looks somewhat to clean, but is other vise good. I just happen to prefer the Heresy and SMB covers.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im liking the 80s fur earings hes rocking,blood for the blood god and furs for the camp god gok whan


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Bunny Ears for the Bunny God!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I think it looks somewhat to clean, but is other vise good. I just happen to prefer the Heresy and SMB covers.


Exactly! It should have been something along the lines of the NL series covers...that would do Kharn justice... Not this clean look. I mean even the blood angel on the omnibus cover looks more rugged and bloody...


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with Doelage, it is actually pretty crap based upon the treats we have been given in the SMB books and the night lords series


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

depends on the time setting for when it takes place. If it is early on then it is possible he hasn't collected many skulls or decorated his armor.....just a thought.

Doc


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It looks pretty good. But it looks like Kharn ran into a wall as he looks flat.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe it's just my Kharn fanboyism talking but I'm liking it. The only thing I would have done is have the shot be in mid decapitation


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Not a fan of the artwork at all, utterly forgettable. Pales in comparison to some of the more recent stuff that has been churned out.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

As of right now I think the SMB novels' and there Heresy novels' artwork take the cake. They seem more matured now and I feel that's the way BL should be heading towards. Still not too crazy about The Emperor's Gift and this artwork. Kind of cartoony.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, I'm glad to see somebody else that thought the cover to _The Emperor's Gift_ wasn't spectacular.

That said, I would be honored, if getting a story or novel of my own published, to have a cover like either that one or this. Just because they are slightly sub-par compared to other recent BL covers does not mean, by any means, that they are poor quality pictures. They're a damn sight better than what most small press and self-published books end up stuck with.


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

This artwork is for the cover of Anthony Reynolds book "Chosen of Khorne"



> Continuing this week's theme of power-armoured superhuman killing machines, we've got some awesome new artwork of the toughest, most skull-takingest, bloodlettingest Berzerker this side of the Eye of Terror. Those of you who have been scanning upcoming releases might have noticed the audio drama 'Chosen of Khorne' by Anthony Reynolds (of Word Bearers fame). Who else was it going to be about but Kharn the Betrayer?


Straight from the BL Blog.

This means that the cover for The Betrayer hasn't been revealed.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Audio Drama? :shok: 

HELL YES! Bring it on fuckers!!!


----------

